# Melatonan ii



## IWANTORAL(S) (Apr 18, 2011)

hey guys.. okay i was told to load for the first week with 1mg twice a day.. I was geting lil naseau the first 3 days so today i decided to just take it b4 i go to bedll so i took 2 mg a day for 3 days.. is it cool to just take 1mg from here on out? I havent noticed any changes i am almost done with the first bottle .. idk how would u guys go abuot it.. I am really fair skinnned and completely sick of it.. This stuff gave me a boner thinking about it.. and low and behold it is giving me a constant one now that i am on it.. weird how that works lol... but thats besides the point what do YOU GUYS THINK A GOOD PROTOCALL FROM HERE ON OUT WOULD BE FOR ME​


----------



## prop01 (Apr 18, 2011)

1 mg. twice a day ? Try .05 once a day . I think you are doing too much too soon ! But , I am in my first week  and I have been starting very slow .25 first week to avoid Racoon eyes and the symptoms you described . I am getting dark with the beds and being outside . I have been on other forums and advised to go slow and steady. I am not saying I am right . I would like to hear others as well .


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Apr 19, 2011)

Thnx for the response I'm gonna stick with 1 my a day


----------



## AmM (Apr 19, 2011)

I take 1mg a day and tan twice a week. I have a good base tan now and the best thing is I didn't burn. This will be the first summer I won't have to worry about having burning. Good stuff!


----------



## Walnutz (Apr 19, 2011)

2mg/day is a lot.  I take .5mg/day for the first week or so then .5mg e3d.


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 19, 2011)

1mg is a good dose for the first week of loading...if u can tolerate it. Keep same dose or adjust down for twice a week maintenance. Worked well for me.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 19, 2011)

.5 mg/day , and day 12 and considering going e3d from here.Things  are looking great!


----------

